# unknown Crinum



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

What is the species of this Crinum? It's definitely not Crinum thaianum because the leaves are much thinner and produces about 4 - 6 *straight* leaves (doesn't like thaianum which grows curly or twisted leaves). Thanks.










Is it the same species with this picture?
http://www.pbase.com/plantella/image/27803691

How many Crinum species do you know? I know 5 only.
- Crinum calamistratum
- Crinum natans "aquatica"
- Crinum natans "crispus"
- Crinum thaianum
- Crinum sp. --> my picture

Regards,

Jeffrey


----------

